# Corpus offshore question



## Dorado (Jan 26, 2014)

Wondering if anybody offshore fishes out of corpus or port Arkansas, just moved here down from Pensacola, would love to get a little local insight, I'm guessing working the rigs will be productive, waiting for this wind to die down to get out, any info will help, I have a 23 cat with 80 gallon tank and about 2.5 mpg fuel burn. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught a LOT of fish out of Port Aransas. It's prime time to cobia fish right now. Fish the short rigs and look for them to swim up to you at any time while you're hanging out around the rig. I've caught them all different ways. Live bait, dead bait, jigs, deep, surface. They're just potentially anywhere when they're near those rigs. 
King fishing can be a lot of fun around those same rigs. Trolling ribbonfish was always successful, but all the same "Pensacola" methods will work over there. 
Bottom fishing can be great there. But obviously depends on the particular spot. Look for some charts with numbers for the old cut off rigs. We caught some rest snapper WNW of Port A pass. 
You'll find that just about everything you knew back here will apply over there. Biggest immediate difference is catching cobia on rigs June-July over there as opposed to April-May migrating here.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Roy's B&T is a great shop that's on your way to the beach on the right side of SPID. 
Port A Outfitters is right there on the corner of Cotter and Alister. In a league of its own as far as a well kept shop. Probably the "prettiest" store I've been in. Good people there.


----------



## Dorado (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome really looking forward to it, thanks for the pointers, any idea when the wind does down around here, it's blowing 15-20 everyday


----------

